# intel chipset driver version?



## dwightschrute (Feb 13, 2008)

I just updated the intel driver for my g33 chipset, but it still shows the old version number when I go to system>hardware>device manage>system devices>driver for chipset

Does anyone know what I could be doing wrong or is this a problem with the driver itself?

I followed the install instruct exactly and got to the restart option to finish install.

Thanks for any help


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

dwightschrute said:


> I just updated the intel driver for my g33 chipset, but it still shows the old version number when I go to system>hardware>device manage>system devices>driver for chipset
> 
> Does anyone know what I could be doing wrong or is this a problem with the driver itself?
> 
> ...


The Intel 3 Series chipset uses the INF Update tool from Intel. The current version for that tool is v8.3.1.1009, it is dated 09-24-2007. The direct file link is listed below:

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/14528/a08/infinst_autol.exe - - File Size = 2,347 KB

Is this the file you used to update your chipset? If not please let us know what the file was.

HTH

Bill


----------



## dwightschrute (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, that's the same file I downloaded and installed. But when I check the driver version after install it still says 8.3.0.1011 and the date is june I think. It's an asus p5k vm board if that helps. 

Also, I said in my first post that after running the chipset software installation utility that it said to restart to complete install. That was incorrect, it never asked me to restart it just said finish. And then back to the desktop. It's almost like it looked at my system and decided not to update.

Thanks!


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

dwightschrute said:


> Yes, that's the same file I downloaded and installed. But when I check the driver version after install it still says 8.3.0.1011 and the date is june I think. It's an asus p5k vm board if that helps.
> 
> Also, I said in my first post that after running the chipset software installation utility that it said to restart to complete install. That was incorrect, it never asked me to restart it just said finish. And then back to the desktop. It's almost like it looked at my system and decided not to update.
> 
> Thanks!


OK, now I understand you were using the program from ASUS not Intel. According to that version you should have had version V8.3.0.1013. BUT, believe it or not the INF file inside of the archive has the date and time stamp you listed. I agree that's strange. But you can download the file or if you still have it? Open it with an archive manager and find the "g33q35.INF" file. Right in the header area you see exactly what is entered after the installation.

So if you used the ASUS file? Then the entries are correct, well actually it appears to be a typo. BUT, you have updated to the latest from ASUS. So you are OK, no problems. Maybe they will catch it on the next update? Or you can go complain to Asus about the typo?

HTH

Bill


----------



## dwightschrute (Feb 13, 2008)

Actually, I downloaded it directly from intel. The original driver was installed from the asus driver cd, but when I updated I went straight to intel's website to download it. Asus's website is so slow. So I guess this means intel made the typo?

Also, asus's website doesn't even have the latest driver. I wonder if this is on purpose or they just aren't up to date?

Thanks again


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

dwightschrute said:


> Actually, I downloaded it directly from intel. The original driver was installed from the asus driver cd, but when I updated I went straight to intel's website to download it. Asus's website is so slow. So I guess this means intel made the typo?
> 
> Also, asus's website doesn't even have the latest driver. I wonder if this is on purpose or they just aren't up to date?
> 
> Thanks again



This is strange! In the Intel Archive, there is this line:

*HKLM,Software\Intel\InfInst,Infver,,"8.3.1"*

English translation = that is what should have been installed for your version number. About the only way for it to NOT install this is to have an error. Now by default the installation archive (EXE) generates no error when it runs. BUT, you can set some switches with the command line, if you acquire the ZIP archive.

In that archive you will find this text file:

File name = Help.txt

Contents of file:



```
Help for Setup Command-Line Options

     -?			displays this help dialog
     -a			extracts all driver files
     -aonly		extracts driver files that match the system hardware
     -b			reboots the system after setup is complete
     -f2 <path>		changes the default log path
     -l <number>	specifies the language of the setup dialogs
     -nowel		does not display the welcome dialog
     -nolic		does not display the license agreement dialog
     -noread		does not display the readme dialog
     -overide		overwrites the IDE driver
     -overall		overwrites all drivers
     -overwrite		ignores the overwrite warning
     -p <path>		changes the default install path
     -s			does not display any setup dialogs
```
You might want to get the ZIPPED version and extract it to a sub directory of your choice. Direct file link here:

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/14529/a08/infinst_autol.zip

Then navigate to that sub directory and run the SETUP.EXE program withe "-overall" command line switch:

*Example:* SETUP -overall

That should update everything. Including the "Strings" section in the registry, i.e. where the machine gets it's driver version information. I hope? :4-dontkno

Let me know what happens.

HTH

Bill


----------

